# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Millbridge Hall - help needed! Aargh!

## Caenwyr

Hey all!

So I have this building in mind that's one part bridge, one part mill and one part stronghold, all rolled into one. I have pretty much worked out what goes where, but I can't for the life of me decide where I should put the section plane. On the one hand I want to keep it as simple as possible, so a regular half cut should do the job:



But on the other I'm feeling like I should show a bit more of the action (the water wheels), so showing a section that would otherwise get cut off sounds kinda nice. Except that it would make it waaaay more confusing for the viewer. Plus, I have no idea how to continue in that right part of the image:



Choices choices!

Which version do you guys like best?

----------


## Tiana

The second one feels more oppressive, and the first one feels more open, but also gives the sense that those moving parts could be used, dangerous.

----------


## Falconius

I like the second one better.  First of all I think it's aesthetically more pleasing, but more importantly it gives the viewer better, and more important information.

BTW nice work on using an overshot water wheel.  As far as I know though the water gets dumped into the wheel just after the apex at the top:

This allows the weight of the water to act for as long as possible.

----------


## bkh1914

I prefer the second one.
In the half-cut one, bare water wheels are sticking out so they look out of place... and potentially confusing.
I think the three-quarter cut is much clearer and easier to understand.

I agree with Falconius on the water wheel design - the water usually enters high on the wheel.

----------


## Caenwyr

Hey thanks all, for your wonderful advice! I decided to go for the three quarters option. Falconius' tip on the water wheels is of course correct - I should have though of that myself, only I didn't! So thanks Falco, you're a big help! 

Below's a minor update: added a gate at the far end of the bridge (why give up control of the river crossing if you can squeeze everyone who wishes to use the bridge, right?), and did some work on the upper floor. Oh, and I adapted the inflow of the water wheels as you guys suggested!



As you probably guessed, this is still just the draft stage. Trying things out is what I'm doing here. This perspective drawing is way harder than I thought! In ISO, you can just copy and paste elements (like the windows and the pillars), but here every one of them has to be recreated. Remind me to never do that again!  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

Adding the little building in the back goes a long way ! this elongted perspective reinforces the dramatic effect, pretty good choice  :Wink:  I look forward to this one as you really upped your game lately, especially with the Tavernier maps).

----------


## Caenwyr

Thanks Thomas! Tavernier has sort of woken up something inside of me, or at the very least something inside of my stylus! I continuously want to draw Tavernier-inspired maps now, although I (hopefully!) manage to keep my own style in them as well! Learn from the best, I always say, but keep your own personality too!

Alright, here's another update. I decided to go for a full three quarters cut. So I added the 'superstructure' on the right side as well, while still showing the water wheels. I hope this works in conveying the shape and function of the place!?



Looks like i might slowly start inking this thing!

----------


## Caenwyr

Alright, a first bit of inking!

----------


## Caenwyr

Okay, inking's entirely done now! 



Next up: colouring and shading!

----------


## Caenwyr

Colouring, and a first splotch of shading!



Still a fair bit of shading and texturing left though

----------


## Falconius

Looking really good so far.

----------


## bkh1914

Looking good.
But that water looks awfully green.  :Frown: 
Except in the flumes above the wheels where it's yellow!

----------


## delgondahntelius

I'm just getting back to things here at the guild, so forgive me if ask a stupid question.

What are you using to draw, ink and color the map with?

----------


## Caenwyr

> Looking really good so far.


Thanks Falco! 




> Looking good.
> But that water looks awfully green. 
> Except in the flumes above the wheels where it's yellow!


Yeah, colours aren't really there yet. Its mostly placeholders for now. The different brightness levels are mostly correct, at least where I've finalised them already, but the exact colour might still change. Still very much a WIP!

Ooh yeah, the yellow in the flumes is sunlight falling in! No such thing visible outside yet, but that'll probably tie the two together nicely. And shadows are blue, obviously. 




> I'm just getting back to things here at the guild, so forgive me if ask a stupid question.
> 
> What are you using to draw, ink and color the map with?


Hey there! Welcome back! As coincidence would have it, I just answered a similar question in another thread. Be sure to check it out here. If you have any questions I didn't answer there, just yell!

----------


## Adfor

Hey Caenwyr really creative work, brilliant idea and execution!

My only critique would be the water flowing into the mill, what happens when flooding occurs? I would expect some form of retaining wall to keep the waters from running over their bounds in such a case.

Cheers!

IR

----------


## delgondahntelius

> Hey there! Welcome back! As coincidence would have it, I just answered a similar question in another thread. Be sure to check it out here. If you have any questions I didn't answer there, just yell!


Thanks. I too use Photoshop, and because i lost my CS3 disk, I now have to pay a monthly fee for using photoshop. Is that just a kick in the nuts or what?? Anyways...
I take it you use a lot of paths and probably many, many layers? I haven't ever tried to draw actual straight lines for buildings or castles and the like. I would be interested in your process. Have you done any Tutorials here? (I guess I can do a search after I post this to find that out, lol) I'm just getting back into my mapping again, and after so many years, my PS skills have diminished and I'm looking to brush up all the things I've forgotten, so any tips you want to pass along as well is appreciated.

Thanks for your time. 

Del

----------


## HobbitArtisan

Looking great! really look forward to seeing the finished piece

----------

